# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  Ir kads norāvies ar augstspriegumu?

## serotonine

Man sanaca.  no daudzkarsotaja un9,5/27   pietam izrubita.   kadi 70 kv no kondensatora.   kapacitate tiesa pikofaradi.  paveicaas

----------


## Vinchi

Jāpārspļauj trīs reizes pār plecu un jāsaka ka vēl nav gadījies  ::  Principā HV kondiķi ir viss bīstamākā detaļa jo var no viņiem atrauties arī pēc vairākām dienām.

Kāda bija sajūta pēc tam rokas netrīcēja?

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> man sanaca.  no daudzkarsotaja un9,5/27   pietam izrubita.   kadi 70 kv no kondensatora.   kapacitate tiesa pikofaradi.  paveicaas


 Priecājies, ir iemesls jaunam ikgadējam iedzērienam!

----------


## Delfins

Ar muļkībām labāk nelepoties...   ::

----------


## parols

ir ir no kondīša ap pāris nF un 1.5KV domāju jau ka bēs tukšs jo dzirksteles iekārtai vairs neleca un jaucu ārā,bet beigās pie beidzamā kondīša(bija saslēgti paralēli) netīšām piedūros kaifs bij baigi labs, un kā izrādījās tad pie vainas bija vads kas bija izkritis no savas vietas

----------


## Jon

Nez vai visiem tas *kaifs* izrādīsies patīkams. Labāk tomēr pirms grābstīšanās izlādēt - nav jau grūti uzmeistarot "ierīci" no tausta, vada, krokodiļa (ko piekniebt pie "masas") un kādas pretestības (lai dzirksteles nelec, šāvieni neatskan un lielas kapacitātes elektrolītkondensatori nenobeidzas no pārāk lielas izlādes strāvas).

----------


## moa

No 9.5/27 izrubīta varēji labi ja 25kV norauties tikai ::  
Pašam ir gadijies trīs reizes pilnu porciju un pāris reižu pavirši izlādējot norauties.
Bet jāsaka, ka importnieku 30kV atšķiras no krievlaiku 27kV. No importnieka sit kā ar āmuru pa nagiem, bet krievlaiku dampji pretīgi notirina un carumiņš pirkstā :: 
Vistizlākais bija, kad vienreiz ņēmu kineskopu laukā. Izlādēju tā uz fikso bez pretestības, vienkārši uz masu gan vadu no daudzkāršotāja gan kinčika anodu un itkā ok, atskrūvēju un ceļu laukā, bet tiem vecajiem krievu krāsainiem diezgan jāsagriež slīpi lai normāli var izņemt. Nu tad arī norāvos turot aiz ausīm un piebāžot pie anoda nejauši, lādiņš bija kādi 2-3kV apmēram, bet pie zemes vienalga nenometu, nedrīkstēja jau, Elektronā garantijniekiem kinčikus bija jānodod apmaiņai. Tāda man tā pieredzīte ::

----------


## R3naro

Es ar no kineskopa norāvos.Sencis remontēja kaut kādu krievu TV un kamēr bija pagriezis galvu uz citu pusi es viņam pajautāju-kas tas par caurumu kineskopā un vienlaicīgi bāzu tur pirksu,bet kad sencis pateica neaiztiec bija jau par vēlu.Nezinu cik kV tur bija,bet pirksta galā melns punkts un kādu laiku pie tā TV netuvojos.

----------


## mehanikis

mani "šokēja" vairāk HV eksperimenti  ::  manāmākais bija caurumiņi pirkstos, bet kojās savulaik gandrīz katru dienu biju atrāvies  ::

----------


## juris90

ari ir gadijies atrauties ar HV no krievu kraisainā tv elektrons vai rekords neatceros bet shema visiem vienada. noravos no starp HV trafiķi un sprieguma daudzkāršotāju ievietotā resistora kas ir piestiepts ar atsperi. ta atspere bija atlodejusies un es pie ieslegta tv ar skruvgriezi maucu virsu reszistoram to atsperi un roka kaut ka paslideja un pieskaros skruvgrieža metaliskajai daļai, sajūtas nebija patīkamas jo tv bija ieslēgts. no sakuma nesapratu, kas par vainu, bet tad pieleca ka vainigs ir sprieguma daudzkāršotājs, tā satspere ar resistoru ari laikam ir domata hv tafiķa aizsardzibai, jo ja nokaujas tas daudzkaršotajs tā sasilst rezistors un atsperei paika nokust un atspere smuki atlec nost partraucot kontaktu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Nu, pie tās atsperes turot rokā neizolētu dzelzs gabalu var droši pieslarties. Dzirksteles smukas, bet strāva sajūtama nedaudz. Pirkstu pa taisno gan tur negribas piegrūst. Tas apdegums ir krietni nepatīkamāks un sāpīgaks.

----------


## juris90

> Nu, pie tās atsperes turot rokā neizolētu dzelzs gabalu var droši pieslarties. Dzirksteles smukas, bet strāva sajūtama nedaudz. Pirkstu pa taisno gan tur negribas piegrūst. Tas apdegums ir krietni nepatīkamāks un sāpīgaks.


 dzirkstele bija laba, tas nepatīkamās sajūtas es pieļauju radās no slikta kontakta ar pirkstu.  ::

----------


## cobalt

Droša lieta.

Sen sen, ķēpājoties ar HV eksperimentiem. Visa shēma dabīgi tika ne pārāk kārtīgi izlikta uzgalda.. PC PSU -> impulsu draiveris ->TV HV trafs -> TV reizinātājs. Ieslēgšana/izslēgšana ar slēdzi uz 220 pagarinātāja. Neatceros ko es tur dariju, bet pie reizinātāja izejas bija kautkāda birste, vai follijas gabals, kas brīvi gaisā kustās. Tā nu sanāca, ka šamo elektrostatiski pierāva man pie vienas rokas, kad es ar otru slēdzu iekšā barošanu uz pagarinātāja.
Rezultātā no otras rokas pirksta, gar slēdzi pārleca dzirkstele - acīmredzot uz nulles vadu pagarinātājā.

Sajūta tāda, ka kāds atvēzētos un ar āmuru pa pirkstu iejauktu. Ap to vietu viss nejūtīgs un pulsē. Iedzen labu respektu pret to kā HV vadus uz galda izkārtot un kur savus brīvos locekļus vicināt.

----------


## bbarda

Sen atpakaļ vecajam Tauras biju atvēris iekšas un gribēju izņemt iekšā atstātu skrūvgriezi,iebāzu roku un tai brīdī izkrita no kineskopa vads un tieši uz roku.Televizors protams tai brīdī darojās,atsprāgu atpakaļ kādus divus metrus visu sagāzdams kas atradās aiz muguras.Kādas piecas minūtes nevarēju apjēgt kas noticis.

----------


## moa

Vēl viens atgadījums, gadus 15 atpakaļ.
Pamatdarbs man bija elektriķis un vienlaikus arī mehāniķis, pa dienu ņēmos vienu agregātu remontēt un pa cik meisele pie rokas nebija, izmantoju lielu skrūvgriezi.
Kāts saplaisāja. Vēl protams pamanijos nocūkot ar grafīta smēri, kas sagāja plaisās.
Vakarā, kā jau tas ierasts gāju haltūrā teļuku remontēt.
Standarta tests jau kā parasti, pieskaroties ar skrūvgriezi pie agstsprieguma konronēs vai nē.
Hehe, un kā vēl koronēja, labi ka nebija neviena aiz muguras, skrūvgriezis iedūrās balkona durvīs :: 
Smieklīgākais jau tas, ka ar to manu manipulāciju pietika lai rastos lampai kontakts un teļuks rādija ::

----------


## Dzeks

Savulaik esmu kā gudrinieks rādījis kādam, kur strādājošam TV tā lampa, kur nevaig pirkstus bāst klāt. Nu izleca no viņas tāda resna un pūkaina dzirkstele līdz pirkstam.
Tad bija sacīkšu mocim plazmas aizdedze- 1000 V (1 vai 4 uF neatceros) paralēli uz svecēm. Tas kondiņš  sēdās vairākas dienas.  Ātri atrāvos un zināju, kur pirkstus nebāst, bet citi nāca prasīt, kas Tev tur tik daudz vadi- OPS gar zemi.  ::  
Tagad ņēmos ar koronu un pēc reizinātāja arī atrāvos. Arī strādājošam verķim visādas statiskās dzirksteles no dažādām vietām dabuju.

Attīra asini! Tā vismaz runā...

----------


## mehanikis

uzmundrinājums visai dienai kā saka  ::

----------


## tvdx

Arī no HV reizinātāja norāvos, reakcija momentaana, roku paraut nost, a pēctam sēdi un domā- izlādēju pirms ķēros klāt tak ...  ::

----------


## australia

bērnībā laukos mēģināju braucošu pļeru (rīga 12)  noslāpēt. 
Viena roka uz stūres, otra roka ņem nost svečvadu  :: 
Noslāpēju. Diez ko nepatika

----------


## CD4013

OI... ir nacies gan 3 fāzu kopni "nogludīt", dabā, ir pat sanacis "UPS pirksts starp L1 un L2" nu jāaa nav patikami, bet visam kronis bij šogad ar vienu HV eksperiment paša labaratorijā kad ar vienu roku tureju kabeli (laikam bij bojata izolācija) tas bij pieslēgts kondiņu baterejai 2mkF 3kV un ar otru izdomāju osciloskopu (sazemētu) pabīdīt uz darba galda rezultāts: ar visu benķi "opāā" un izlīmējos pa grīdu labi ka nākamis nebija "paramediķu" defibrillators ... tagad mācība izladēt kondiķus pirms ko ķimerēt...  ::  
Viss jau atkarīgs no ādas... cik tā bieza, sausa u.t.t bet labāk jau veiksmi neizaicināt

----------

